# Lubix Review



## Jason Paris (Nov 17, 2010)

I tested out the Lubix Cube Lubricant... Here are my thoughts:



Spoiler



I tried out some Lubix…. Here's my review:

Lubix… It's not JUST a Rubiks Cube lubricant;

It reduces your carbon footprint
It can eat only one lay potato chip
It beat up Chuck Norris AND Steven Segal
It rick rolled Rick Asley…. TWICE!!!!
It killed the dinosaurs
It ended the Ice Age
It wrote the Declaration of Independence
It can pronounce "Worchestershire"
It speaks 5 Languages
It landed on the moon!
It cleaned up the BP Oil Spill
It lowered the National Deficit
It boosts your credit score
It deletes your browser history when your mom needs to use your computer
It killed the DoDo
It saved the Whales
It recharges batteries
It jail broke the iPhone
It fixes flat tires
It's color neutral
It invented the Internet 
it CAN believe it's not butter
It exposed Milli Vanilli
It whitens teeth AND strengthens enamel
It prevents hair loss
It regrows hair
It removes unwanted hair
It cooks
It cleans
It slices
It dices
It has a fresh pine scent
It improves gas mileage
It purifies water
It turns lead into gold
It puts children to sleep
It wrote and directed all three Star Wars
It's now available in HD
It lowers your mortgage
It bails you out of Jail
It DOES pass GO
It makes you jump higher and run faster
It can bend time
It's the 27th letter of the Alphabet
It discovered Atlantis
It can make an omelet WITHOUT cracking a few eggs
It knows pi - ALL OF IT
It solves F3L
It knows Gods Algorithm
It put NOS in it's gas tank
It wrote Billie Jean
It can play Free Bird on expert mode
It feeds starving artists
It feeds Africa
It built the Pyramids
It knows why Stonehenge was built
It cures Athletes Foot
It cures the Flu
It found Waldo
It knows where Carmen San Diego is
It softens your hands
It posed the question 42
It blue screened a Mac
It founded MENSA
It went to Harvard… AND Yale… At the same time
It discovered the Double-Helix
It cures Cancer
It removes hard water stains
It stops rust
It seals Decks
It painted the Sistine Chapel
It made the Danube Blue
It started the industrial revolution
It ended the Black Plague
It designed the Trojan Horse (both kinds)
It's keeping the Sun Burning
It discovered Electricity
It's minty Fresh
It's Kosher, seriously
It saved the Queen
It retains it's resale value
It reverses the signs of aging
It ghost writes for Prince
It invented the Mini-Skirt
It tasted the rainbow
It killed Kenny
It starts fires
It puts out fires
It prevents forest fires… without YOU!!!
It knows what happens when the mayan calendar ends
It lowers Cholesterol
It predicted Nastradamus
It invented the Wheel
It can untie a gordian knot
It can draw a perfect circle
It can fly
It does your homework, it turns it in for you!
It gets you out of gym class
It fixed the Hubble telescope
It WASN'T used on the Challenger mission……..
It curbs appetite, without unpleasant side effects
It's the reason that the chicken crossed the road
It's saving the rainforest
It lowers your risk of heart attack
It increases stamina, and improves performance
It can divide by Zero
It's a handy currency converter
It found enlightenment
It closed the hole in the Ozone
It can stare at the sun without blinking
It beat a turtle in a staring contest
It beat the Tortoise AND the Hare
It knows who shot JFK
It knows who shot Lincoln
It ended the civil war
It freed the Slaves
It Founded Las Vegas
It saved Private Ryan
It consolidates credit card debt
It prepares your taxes
It shot the sheriff AND the Deputy
It escaped from Alcatraz
It crossed the Bermuda Triangle
It cleaned up Chernobyl
It solves parody errors
It helped Einstein with his Math homework
It can float
It WASN"T used on the Titanic
It beat Super Mario Bros
It jams police radar
It pays parking tickets
It can dodge bullets
It caused the Big Bang
It read War and Peace
It backs up your hard drive
It keeps windows vista running, even when it doesn't want to
It carbonates your soda
It sweetens Iced Tea
It formed NWA
It knows what you did last summer
It invented Cheese… AND BACON
It knows what's behind door number 3
It aced the Price Is Right
It Built Easter Island
It beat Deep Blue in a Chess Match
It ended Vietnam
It stopped the Cold War
It brews perfect coffee
It calls your mom to pick you up
It pimped your ride
It looked at Medusa, and She froze up
It wrote linux
It types in Dvorak
It absorbs unpleasant odors
It walks your dog
It understands Women
It's seen the dark side of the moon
It wrote pink floyds dark side of the moon
It invented Fried Food
It doubles your income
It established Fair Trade
It Recycles
It knows euclidean geometry
It can find a needle in a haystack
It can scratch diamonds
It fought a lion with it's bare hands
It pays your student loans
It cleans windows with a Streak-Free Shine
It can get red wine out of white carpet
It removes warts
It cuts lines at the DMV
It puts the holes in Swiss Cheese
It can predict the weather
It helps you avoid in-laws
It makes people like you
It's friends with everyone on MySpace…. Everyone but Tom
It knows why she swallowed the fly
It lived in a shoe, It knew what to do
It put Humpty Dumpty back together
It invented the French Kiss, and french Toast
It cleans your swimming pool
It softens your laundry detergent
It's a natural Pheromone
It pollenates flowers when bees are too busy
Yes it CAN
It's dad can beat up your dad
It knows where Elvis is Hiding
It can sharpen crayons
It gets chewing gum out of hair
It kills flies
It catches mice
It can see into the future
It wont drop a call
It prints money
It can hear you now
It knows when you are sleeping
It knows when you're awake
It Likes This :tu
It knows what the plastic things at the end of your shoelaces are called
It knows why YYK is on your zipper pull
It can stop on a dime
It blocks UVA and UVB rays
It's the sharpest tool in the shed
It's the sharpest crayon in the box
It is a rocket scientist and a brain Surgeon
It can mix oil and water
It DOESN'T taste like Chicken
It motivates Anthony Robbins
It knows how to get to Sesame Street
It can breakdance
It judged the first 3 seasons of American Idol
It takes American Express
It started Google
It knows where the Holy Grail is
It brought Peace to the Middle East
It charges your iPod
It makes it all… go away….
It passed the point of no return, and came back….
It CAN pick itself up by it's own boot straps
All your base are belong to It

You want it 
You need it
You can't live without it
You've got to have it
It's the 8th wonder of the world
ninjas
pirates
robots
Chimpanzees

BTW: I LIVE at Lubix... Donovan is a Good friend of mine, and I'm one of the first to use Lubix in a cube. Hope you all get a laugh out of the post. : )


----------



## riffz (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good product.


----------



## sasuak (Nov 17, 2010)

First post for product review?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Nov 17, 2010)

I gotta talk him into putting this into audio form... pretty funny. Jason! Do a YouTube vid of this!

- Pixel -


----------



## BigSams (Nov 17, 2010)

That's a pretty epic first post lmao.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yea, Lubix is pretty bad ass. But I am sure they can still make a better formula.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

There's more than 3 Star Wars eps. lol


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 18, 2010)

should i get it for my edison????


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 18, 2010)

Wait, so none of you guys can already do this? this means if I where to use lubix it would make my cube worse based on the information given.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 18, 2010)

I use Dvorak, so what.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 18, 2010)

I like lubix


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 18, 2010)

I absolutely love the stuff. I got a lubix guhong. It is amazing, I need to do a review on it. Been meaning to but been busy. I put some lubix in my Rubik's brand DIY and it really helped it a lot. Before lubix I was going to throw away my rubik's brand, but now it is a practice cube. Only second to that lubix guhong. I am really looking forward to the lubix elite guhong.


----------



## Jason Paris (Nov 25, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I use Dvorak, so what.



I use Dvorak as well... Kind of an inside joke... Pixel uses it too.


----------



## Jason Paris (Nov 25, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> There's more than 3 Star Wars eps. lol



There are ONLY 3 Star Wars Episodes... IV, V, and VI... Jarjar (or whatever that muppet thing is called) was clearly the work of Maru, or maybe Jigga...


----------



## Forte (Nov 25, 2010)

LaDD can only negate once in a chain
otherwise it would negate itself


----------

